# K2 Maysis Vs. Northwave Decade SL



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok, so I have a pair of Northwave Freedoms. Very comfy and have stood up well.Looking for a stiffer all mountain boot.I am 6'2 about 235 and am looking between the two listed in the title.They are priced fairly equally, just wondering if anyone who has ridden either chime in with their thoughts. Edit: The Northwave Legend SL are also an option.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

So I may need more help than I first thought.The Maysis after wearing them for a bit just in the shop had my arches burning. Not near enough support.The Northwaves fit great but the Legends and Decades both had large rollers for the speed laces that the binding strap digs into the top of my foot. So any other suggestions for a stiffer all mountain boot for narrower feet with semi high arches?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Found some clearout K2 Darko with traditional laces that the shop didn't even know they had.Picked those up. For some reason the footbed supported me way better than the one in the Maysis and the extra couple minutes lacing up is nothing compared to a great fit. Would highly recommend these as a cheaper but still great quality all mountain boot.


----------

